# Constipation - ways to retraining your bowel



## Guest (Sep 23, 2000)

Those of us trying to retrain our bowels and stop using harsh laxatives may get help for this article --- good luckroz

http://authoringhospitals.aku.edu/karachi/Documents/Constipation-Prevention-and-Treatment.pdf


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

This is excellant Roz. Thanks for posting it.







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2000)

Yes, thanks Roz! I don't know if you have read any of my posts but I feel like you put this there for me!! I'm going to "Print" and "Study". I'm beginning to feel like there might be hope after all!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2000)

Bump for Cigarelloroz


----------



## LALA (Oct 11, 1999)

I actually recently put in a post about a physical therapist that I am seeing for a pelvic floor muscle problem inclding constipation. She has told me that it is possible to retrain your bowel. I am having some success with eating breakfast (which I never did before) eating more fiber foods. I have been eating two packages of oatmeal a day, and started eating the Ezekeal 4:9 bread too (although I hate the taste of it). In addition to this, she is working with me to teach me exercises and massages that I do daily to 'retrain my bowel'. I am having success with this, and also feeling better with the other problem that I have been having.lala


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

This is a very informative article! Thanks for posting!







------------------C-Type IBS (slow motility)


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2000)

Bump for Mindyroz


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2000)

Thanks roz!I also printed this out. Have you tried this?------------------kmc (C-Type)


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2000)

No not yet but I intend doing so.roz


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Thanks Roz, I am printing it out also...but I think my poor bowels are way past the point of being able to be re-trained..but we shall see.







. Let us know how you are doing.------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2000)

hello rozthank u for your information i have just printed iti always have trouble going to the loo and i panic if there is any one around when i need to go which does not help matters------------------moomin


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2000)

Great post. After getting external and internal hemorrhoids from large stools and wiping a lot ('cause I was starting to pass mucous too), I added fiber and water to my diet. I did retrain my bowel to evacuate in the morning, but was still passing a lot of mucous. Wasn't eating quite as well and started having more bowel movements. Now average 2-3 movements a day unless I don't eat any fiber. GI told me to add even more fiber. Didn't help but might try again with metamucil. So I went from one, all the way to the other, now have alternating c/d ibs with lots of gas rumbling especially in large intestine and passing mucous. So I still didn't get it right. Going to try an allergist. I had lots of allergies when I was younger.Brian


----------



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

Thanks so much Roz! I have already started retraining my bowel, a week ago. So far, things look on the up & up! I mean, true, with the increased fiber I have more gas and bloating, but I just try and focus on the fact that this is actually a good thing, as my body is simply adjusting to the new fiber amounts. I use Fiber Choice, which is a chewable tablet, half of one, twice a day, to keep the fiber content in my system somewhat consistent. In a couple of weeks I will try one tablet twice a day, which is the regular dose. My Gastro-doc said I can play around with any of the fiber supplements that were mentioned in that article.Moomin, don't worry about who's around if you gotta go. Remember, when ya gotta go, ya gotta go! I used to be that way, and it caused severe C in me and lots of pain, then one day, I realized it was not worth it anymore. So, even if I am at work or at someone's house, if I have to go, I just go. Hey, everyone does it, so why can't we?! ------------------Thanks and feel good,Bonnie


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2000)

Bump for Jasmine!


----------



## wishicouldgo (Jul 2, 1999)

Lala,Could you please share the exercises and massages that you have been taught that help you go? Thanks. Good information on retraining, thanks! I've been trying with success.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2000)

Dear Roz, I have just read your page and find much of your advice sound but for one thing, that a lot more fibre means a lot more water. I had severe problems of the sort suffered by many of the members. I had in fact been living on a very high fibre diet for 20 years and when I developed constipation which I did not recognise as such because I passed motions every day, sometimes twice, and I had no help of any worth from the medical profession. I decided to increase my intake of water to the stated requirements of 4-5 pints per day and at last got out of the persistent state I had been in for so long. I had been reading the articles written by a dietician employed by the N.H.S. ( Britain) who writes in the Observer colour supplement and one of the articles was about the increase in the need for water when fibre is increased. Jane Clark is full of sound advice on all health issues and certainly she helped me with this.I have posted this info to several members but have had no feedback, maybe as with your advice they are testing it out. It has been so good to get my life back, people think I'm a bit touched because I walk around with a broad grin a lot of the time. 4-5 pints is a lot to get down but I'll keep on doing it. Incidentally, I still wake up in the night with a dry mouth, nose and eyes. I wonder what causes this dehydration. Any ideas?Bye and thanks.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Bump for Agrau------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One of the reported benefits of Tai Chi (no studies, just anecdotal) is that it can help promote regularity of the bowels. This may be for two reasons, one it is regular exercise when done daily, so that help. Secondly, there are a lot of movements that twist the torso and seem to massage the colon and move things along (or at least it seems that way based on how often people in Tai Chi classes tend to fart







).K.


----------

